# Amare playoff prediction



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Average per game same as Duncan rookies season
32 points and 15 rebounds 
3 blks & 5 assts


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBA</b>!
> Average per game same as Duncan rookies season
> 32 points and 15 rebounds
> 3 blks & 5 assts



Wow. Amare is a good rookie, but he is no way near that good.


My predictions: 
16 pts/11 rebounds


Thats still very good for a rookie.


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

11 pts
8 boards
1 block
1 asst

not even close to Tim


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

This should be in the Playoff forum.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

32/15 WHAT?!?!?!

I agree that 16/11 sounds about right.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Some people really have an inflated opinion of this kid. He's a good rookie and all but in no way, shape, or form does he have to carry a team the way Duncan and KG did. He doesn't have that responsibility nor does he have that capability. At this point Amare is just an athletic garbageman who is a strong finisher around the basket. Those guys don't usually get 30+ points a game.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think 32/15 is a little unrealistic for this young kid. Maybe realistic for Shaquille, but not Amare.. not yet. He'll need to develop some actual offensive moves before he averages 32 in any series.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

24/9 IS MY PREDICTION.LOL


----------



## Jehuisthere (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> 24/9 IS MY PREDICTION.LOL


:laugh: you must be psychic...


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

I rarely dip into the NBA forums here (and I admit I should more often) but after watching Amare Stoudemire play tonight, I had to. He is by far the best high school player to play in the NBA. He has no fear, never shown any hesitation in a game, he trusts his game, he trusts his teammates, he listens to what his coaches tell him and most of all, he delivers. 

This is a kid, uh hum, a 20 year old physical beast, that challenged the most valuable player in the league in the closing seconds of regulation in the playoffs at the rim and blocked Tim Duncan's shot away. Amazing. To me that was the difference. He had no fear. That was impressive. That is what makes people drool of his future. That, my friends, is what makes a champion. Mind you, he never played at a high level. Never.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

for a 20 year old i think kobe was better.But coming straight out of high school and having an impact is the most by a youngster


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

as much as i like Amare... he CANNOT score 35 points a game when he is the third scoring option behind Marbury and Marion...

16-18 ppg
9-11 boards a game

but it all depends on Marbury's and Marion's output... he steps up if they cant get their shots to fall...

while you cant overestimate the kid... you shouldnt underestimate him either... dont say he will average LESS than his season average... thats dumb...


----------



## spiraling (Feb 16, 2003)

i would say 18pts/14reb/3ast/2blk

one thing i want to know does amare have a short range or midrange shot? or is he just a power player who dunks all the time?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

its funny... cuz amare isnt even 21 yet...

as a player... he is raw... only what... 3-4 years of playing basketball? going to 6 high schools in what... 2 3 years? to being what.... the greatest high school to nba transition in the rookie year... 

yet people still hate on him...

i tell you what.... when shaq got in the league... remember what was said about him? all he did was bully, and dunk...

10 years later, and the same is being said about a manchild, smaller than shaq...

when you think of amare, remember these names, tyson chandler, eddy curry, kwame brown... even al harrington... jonathan bender... the list goes on and on... give credit where its due... and keep stepping...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> for a 20 year old i think kobe was better.But coming straight out of high school and having an impact is the most by a youngster


I think you have to remember with this is at 20. Kobe already had 2 maybe even 3 seasons under his belt. This is Amare's first season. Also 2 different positions as well.


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

*count on this*

Amare Stoudemire will be in the top 5 greatest players in 3-4 years WHY?... because he is hungry and wants it. When you have a man of this calaber of talent, and one that WANTS to learn every aspect of the game. When he develops that 10-15 foot jumper it is ALL OVER!!!... quote me on that!!!


----------



## dakostrain3 (Apr 20, 2003)

YOYOYO


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

i dont think he can really avg. more points on this team but he might have more rebounds. im sayin 16ppg 13rpg


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Marbury and Marion really don't have a problem passing the ball to Amare.
It is not impossible for a team to have 3 guys averaging 20+ ppg. There is no doubt in my mind that Amare can easily average better than 20 in the next couple of years. Big man always prevail.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm glad many of you have been swayed by this one nighter from Amare, and are already predicted 20 + points, 20+ rebounds, 20+blocks and what not, but let's just watch in dissapointment as Amare develops into the Brian Grant player, which in itself is an accomplishment. For him.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I think he'll average 18 pts, 12 rebounds, 2 blocks


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

The next Karl Malone.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Nah, I don't think he'll ever develop the jump shot that Karl Malone has...

Maybe the Moses Malone


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i don't see any reason that amare won't develop a good jumpshot; he just works too hard for that to happen, just like malone has. do you think that malone had a good jumper when he was 20? if you do, you're sadly mistaken.

amare is just so active and is fantastic at establishing position. he was open many times for the dunk, rolling to the basket but the suns were playing it safe. come next season he will be a major part of the offense and should average over 17 ppg. what a 3some the suns have- most explosive 134 combo in the league by a long shot.


----------



## wesborland (Apr 21, 2003)

lets wait till the kid matures... he's still a teenager... KG and TMAC don't have a season like his when they came from Highschool... plus, he is playing with pure, raw skills... i read somewhere he picked up a basketball at age 14... playing footbal before... so let's wait till he develops that game of his...


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I'm glad many of you have been swayed by this one nighter from Amare, and are already predicted 20 + points, 20+ rebounds, 20+blocks and what not, but let's just watch in dissapointment as Amare develops into the Brian Grant player, which in itself is an accomplishment. For him.


Hater. I love Yao too but you don't need to hate one to love another.

Give credit where is due. This Amare kid is good and will be great.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah, hes actually my favourite player, him and Dirk


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>carayip</b>!
> 
> 
> Hater. I love Yao too but you don't need to hate one to love another.
> ...


Well look at how Amare played today. I have been complimenting that kid's game all season, but in one game when the Spurs let him off the hook and he gets rave reviews, well look at how he performed today. He is a great powerhouse inside, but in no way will he become a Karl Malone or a player that averages more than 16 ppg. I mean, be realistic, I predict a 13 and 13 career for the kid, which is very good, very good for a role player, and that is exactly what he is.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i think he will get 18/10/2 but no where close to what he said..


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> Well look at how Amare played today. I have been complimenting that kid's game all season, but in one game when the Spurs let him off the hook and he gets rave reviews, well look at how he performed today. He is a great powerhouse inside, but in no way will he become a Karl Malone or a player that averages more than 16 ppg. I mean, be realistic, I predict a 13 and 13 career for the kid, which is very good, very good for a role player, and that is exactly what he is.


You're too harsh on a rookie. Amare actually has a pretty soft shooting touch shooting, that's a sign that he has a chance to become an above average midrange shooter if he work hard on it. Plus the inside games he will get next few years, he has a pretty good chance to be a very good NBA player.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>wesborland</b>!
> lets wait till the kid matures... he's still a teenager... KG and TMAC don't have a season like his when they came from Highschool... plus, he is playing with pure, raw skills... i read somewhere he picked up a basketball at age 14... playing footbal before... so let's wait till he develops that game of his...


Hes not a teenager. He will be 21 this year. KG Statiscally had a similar rookie season at a much lighter weight. I agree with you that lets let him mature and redefine his game


----------



## Tenshi25 (Nov 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EBA</b>!
> Average per game same as Duncan rookies season
> 32 points and 15 rebounds
> 3 blks & 5 assts


No offense but that's plain dumb.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> I'm glad many of you have been swayed by this one nighter from Amare, and are already predicted 20 + points, 20+ rebounds, 20+blocks and what not, but let's just watch in dissapointment as Amare develops into the Brian Grant player, which in itself is an accomplishment. For him.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Btw...

Amare 26ppg 9rpg 1.5apg 2bpg 1spg 57%FG 33mpg
Yao 10.7ppg 7.7rpg 0.7apg 2bpg 0.67spg 40%FG 29mpg


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Btw...
> 
> Amare 26ppg 9rpg 1.5apg 2bpg 1spg 57%FG 33mpg
> Yao 10.7ppg 7.7rpg 0.7apg 2bpg 0.67spg 40%FG 29mpg


Its been 2 games, which cant be measured give it until the end of the season, but dont get me wrong I think Amare is a beast. He is going to play really well this year.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Yao played 3 games already. Amare had almost as many points just yesterday alone.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Amare will lead Phoenix to the finals...he will squash Kenyon like a little *****... and then Carlos Boozer


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

The thread where I got my sig.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I was getting about 2 PM's a day from some Marbury dude telling me how much Yao sucked... I still don't think he is going to be able to carry a team, but he is definitely a premier PF.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Man did you see Brian Grant last night? We can only dream..


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Meanwhile, Yao continues his consistency of being inconsistent.

10 pts. 8 rbds. 6 TO's 3/9 from the field.

Sura will come back soon though, so no worries.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Ouch.


----------

